# RAF Mildenhall



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Spent the day at Lakenheath and Mildenhall with steveo.

Not much happening at Lakenheath, so we moved over to Mildenhall to see what was happening over there.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Quality!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great shots. some lovely photography.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome pics, can't wait til fairford now!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great photos :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great quality photos. Do you not get into trouble for this?

Thinking about signing upto the RAF


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

CupraElliott said:


> Do you not get into trouble for this?


If you saw the location of where photos 1 and 5 were taking, then, yeah, you would think.... 

Shots 1 and 5 were taken in a farmers field, standing on a flat bed trailer, literally spitting distance from the runway.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

neilos said:


> If you saw the location of where photos 1 and 5 were taking, then, yeah, you would think....
> 
> Shots 1 and 5 were taken in a farmers field, standing on a flat bed trailer, literally spitting distance from the runway.


The stupid thing is you probably stand more chance of getting grilled by the Police if you go into town and take a photo in the high street...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> The stupid thing is you probably stand more chance of getting grilled by the Police if you go into town and take a photo in the high street...


True, but both spots are perfectly legal, honest guv.

Even the photo's I took down at Stansted at the start of the week, airport police turned up and said nothing. Got a nice smile off the female copper though....


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

nice pics mate


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

did any come out of that little plane we saw?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I live near both those bases. 

The planes don't even register any more.

Unless the F15s at Lakenheath all go up at once like they did in '91. 

Everyone knew where they had been the next day!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> did any come out of that little plane we saw?


I'll have another look, one or two may of done.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> did any come out of that little plane we saw?


A couple of them came out...


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

A USAF C17 Globemaster III in at Prestwick on Tuesday. No picture, sorry. Big plane!

And yesterday evening a very odd non-military 747 freighter. It was carrying the logo 'Dreamliner', and had a much larger 'swollen' body than the regular 747 freighters that are in and out of Prestwick every day. The 'swollen' section seemed to extend almost the whole length of the fuselage.

Wondered if it was a 747-8 freighter, but seemed too big for that. Wonder if it was a one-off? Didn't manage to see what carrier's badging was on it.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Dreamliner is the new boeing 787......


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know what this was - AFAIK the 787 hasn't flown - they were only powering it's systems up for the first time last week.

Haven't a clue what this was. I've described it as best I can as an oversize (fuselage diameter) 747. The roof line continued flat from the raised section near the front on a typical 747, all the way back to almost at the tail, when it dropped down again to the dimensions you would normally associate with a 747.

Weird. And as to why it said Dreamliner, I don't know.... marketing?


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.aerospace-technology.com/projects/dreamliner/#adEnd

Says first flight planned June 2008

Aircraft assembly began in June 2006 with final assembly in May 2007. The first aircraft was rolled out in July 2007 and the first flight is scheduled for June 2008. First delivery (of the 787-8) will be to All Nippon Airways and is scheduled for early 2009. The 787-3 and the 787-9 stretched variant are due to enter service in 2010

maybe you should have made some photos.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

was curious so went to the foollowing

http://www.boeing.com/commercial/787family/

If you scroll down on the right there is a video of an ugly thing called the Dreamlifter..was that what you saw?


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

You're absolutely right, Hibberd. That is what I saw at Prestwick, around teatime last night. It must have said 'Dreamlifter', and I confused it with 'Dreamliner. Wonder if BAE systems, or Spirit Aerosystems (who both have manufacturing facilities at Prestwick), are building parts for the Dreamliner?


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice one, maybe they are making something, but it mist be pretty big to use that bird to ship it in.

Regards

Roger


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work mate, love war/ fitting planes..something i keep trying to get to an air show and have a go at taking pics of.


----------

